# Support connecting both Surround Sound and Soundbar to system.



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello guys, 

My current setup is:

A 46 inch Sony Bravia tv with four HDMI inputs and one Digital optical output.

A DVR Cable Box

A LG BH6820SW Surround Sound with one digital optical input.

An Xbox 360

A Playstation 3


COMING SOON: A LG Sound Bar.


Here is my current configuration:

DVR Box -> TV via HDMI 1

Xbox 360 / PS3 -> TV via HDMI 2 w/ AB Switch.

Surround Sound Blu Ray Player -> TV via HDMI 3 & Digital Optical Cable.


With this setup no matter if I am watching tv, a blu ray disc/dvd, netflix through bluray player, or playing xbox/ps3 my sound comewthrough surround sound via then digital optical cable. 

Is there a way to add a soundbar in the mix so everything comes through both soundbar and surround sound. I have seen splitters for digital optical cables but I have not seen one in use and am looking for advice before purchasing one.


Thanks,
Jon


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your SS has L/R "audio out" capability. If the sound bar you get has stereo input capability then I suspect that you can hook the two together and power the sound bar via the SS unit. 

However, I'm not sure why you'd want to do this. You're effectively duplicating the L/R of the SS system at the expense of the center channel. I'll try to explain why this is an issue. The director of the film determined how the sound and (importantly) dialog was to be spread among the 5 speakers in your SS setup (L/C/R/SL/SR). In most cases its the center channel that does most of the work - essentially all of the dialog. The L/R fronts do music and effects and some dialog and the surround L/R only do effects (99%). So by replacing the center channel with another L/R - even though it sits at the center of the room - you'll be eliminating most of the benefit from having a SS system. 

Why not just use the SS for all TV audio? Most all programs are broadcast in SS and your unit can simulate it for those that aren't.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well my thought was adding a soundbar would only enhance sound from the center even more


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Using the sound bar, as noted above, changes/eliminates the sound stage as it was intended to be reproduced. Audio that is meant to be heard from the front left/right, will now be in the center. It will essentially reduce the front three channels back into stereo (left/right).

If you aren't happy with the audio quality, then you likely need new/different speakers that suit your taste.


----------

